# We are at our wits end, I don't even know where to start or go!



## Pattyr (Nov 3, 2016)

Tessie is 5 years old. Super smart, happy little girl. She was fully potty trained and we were really proud of her. Problems started when I ended up in the hospital with heart surgery and was gone for 3 weeks last Dec. She started going on the kitchen rug so I bought a ruggable. after having to wash it every other day, I gave up and baby gated the kitchen off. Then it was the bathrooms turn and now that door is kept shut. Then my bedroom rug, bedroom door is now shut. Today running down to Dad's man cave and peed on his shirt on the floor! I'm running out of doors!!! and sanity!!! She knows its wrong and cowers after she does it but she doesn't stop. I give her bacon treats that she only gets when she goes outside. I make a big deal of it when she goes and she always goes when I let her out. She used to come and stare and bark to go out and it seems like when I was gone she just gave up. My husband was here with her and thats when she started going in the kitchen. She must have thought I'd abandoned her as she was/is really attached to me. She still just doesn't act the same. I can take her to the vet but she just had a physical and she loves to eat and play with her cat sister and bark and growl at Mighty Mike on tv so she does not show any signs of sickness. So do you think the damage is just done? Or how do I go about retraining her? She sleeps with me every night and does not pee in the bed, she waits until morning and goes outside. I can't see leaving her in the pen it just feels like punishment to me....she just lays and stares at me. HELP plz


----------



## Coster (Oct 26, 2015)

Well my rescue Molly had a similar issue, she would pee on my rugs or pull down the blankets off the chairs and pee when I wasn’t around. Or pee on her bed… she knew it was wrong but she came from a bad situation she would lick her pee too. The people who had her constantly yelled. Anyway she finally stopped that behavior took about several months of positive reinforcements and no longer does it. All I can say I took notice the Time and hours she peed. And she was like clockwork every day when she went to the bathroom. At those times I always brought her to the wee wee pads to train her. Maybe you can try that stay with her until she goes but you also have to be quick and watch her before any sneaky pee s are done. Maybe some other SM family have some other ideas as well.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I would take in a urine sample to your vet and have her checked for a UTI or possibly bladder stones. Rule out any medical issues first.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Good ideas above---also make 100 % certain to remove all urine smells from your home---they will always remark once the habit is established in those spots. If you need to pull up carpet or replace other items, don't hesitate. I would definitely limit her to one room w/a tile floor (easy clean up w/clorox wipes) for as long as it takes & then put a leash on her & toggle it to yourself so you are always aware of the situation. It will take consistency & lots of praise, but it is possible. Let us know how it goes & don't give up!


----------



## Annette & Dolly (Jan 17, 2021)

Pattyr said:


> Tessie is 5 years old. Super smart, happy little girl. She was fully potty trained and we were really proud of her. Problems started when I ended up in the hospital with heart surgery and was gone for 3 weeks last Dec. She started going on the kitchen rug so I bought a ruggable. after having to wash it every other day, I gave up and baby gated the kitchen off. Then it was the bathrooms turn and now that door is kept shut. Then my bedroom rug, bedroom door is now shut. Today running down to Dad's man cave and peed on his shirt on the floor! I'm running out of doors!!! and sanity!!! She knows its wrong and cowers after she does it but she doesn't stop. I give her bacon treats that she only gets when she goes outside. I make a big deal of it when she goes and she always goes when I let her out. She used to come and stare and bark to go out and it seems like when I was gone she just gave up. My husband was here with her and thats when she started going in the kitchen. She must have thought I'd abandoned her as she was/is really attached to me. She still just doesn't act the same. I can take her to the vet but she just had a physical and she loves to eat and play with her cat sister and bark and growl at Mighty Mike on tv so she does not show any signs of sickness. So do you think the damage is just done? Or how do I go about retraining her? She sleeps with me every night and does not pee in the bed, she waits until morning and goes outside. I can't see leaving her in the pen it just feels like punishment to me....she just lays and stares at me. HELP plz


I have a stubborn 11 month old, Dolly. She goes outside because I’m a retired RN I can do that. However, when I leave the house I put on a diaper. Sometimes she pees it in sometimes she doesn’t. She is never crated and has free reign of the house. Yes, she’s spoiled😍


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Start her over again with training until she can be trusted again. It may feel like punishment but it has to be done, otherwise it will continue which could lead you to resenting her, she will sense that and the cycle will only get worse, etc. As hard as it is, it’s the only way, imo.


----------

